# Contemporary vs. Traditional



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

I have been transitioning from traditional to modern decor and was wondering if placemats for the dining table are modern/contemporary? The dining table is a simple, wooden table that seats 4 and the placemats are yellow.


----------



## Grofica (Apr 15, 2010)

thats the same style i am doing my house in.... honestly i think it jsut matters what the final product is going to look like... i mean what kind of dishes are you going to have? are the placemates simple without embeslishment... my placemats are actually going to be black with a white monogram and i have the villeroy and boch dishes i kept the whole thing very clean.... i am also doing a table runner down the center but my plates are SOLID white... and they are rectangle and wavy (bowls are square) in case you havent seen them... 

i say go for the placemats... just keep your eye on the final look you want.


----------

